# Miod pitny bottle



## Rossetti (Jan 22, 2020)

This is my first time posting on here, and I figured this would be the best place to ask this question. I have a bottle made in Poland that is a honey wine called millenium miod Pitney.  It still has the wax seal on it it's never been opened, and partial label. The bottle itself is not glass but marble, and I'm just curious to know if any of you have seen or know more about this particular bottle. I have only found a picture of it on the internet, and that did not give me any information. I know the Distributors of the bottle were based in New York, but that Distributing Company closed down many many years ago.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 22, 2020)

Never seen one quite like it. But it does look more like a ceramic bottle as opposed to a marble one. Maybe if you rub it a genie will appear. LOL... just kidding, it's a very nice looking bottle.


----------



## Rossetti (Jan 25, 2020)

Slugplate...I tried rubbing it to free a genie already...unfortunately, it didn't qork!!  Lol!  Thank you, I absolutely love the look of it as well!


----------

